# Stash: Liga Privada No 9 Flying Pig, Feral Flying Pig



## jcruz (Aug 10, 2013)

Hello,

I'm a new member on here and was recently introduced to the Liga Privada line by a good friend of mine. Ever since I tried my first Dirty Rat, and Flying Pig, I was hooked! Probably one of the best cigars I've ever tried.

Since then, I purchased two boxes of Feral Flying Pigs and was able to get my hands on 10 individuals of the No 9 Pigs. I've attached a photo of part of my stash below.


----------



## jcruz (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## .cigardude. (Jul 8, 2013)

Now that's a tasty looking stash ya got der.


----------



## jcruz (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks brotha! I also have some Padron's stashed (1964 and 1926) which are also very tasty! I haven't been smoking very long, but I'm hooked to the good stuff, lol.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Enjoy those 9 Flying Pigs because who knows if they'll be producing any more.


----------



## felker14 (Jun 20, 2013)

I tried 1 of these Thursday night Liga Privada No. 9 Belicoso. It is my new favorite. I'll being purchasing a box very soon.


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

Way to come out swinging brother those are awesome cigars. Tough to get good for you.


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

They are dam good smokes..enjoy.


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

Good job!


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice!
Its getting to the point that the only way you can get these is a Liga event.....or rob one of the hoarders that have several boxes of them.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Of the sticks in your photo, I'd have to say the L-40 is the one I would want the most.

:welcome: to Puff!


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

I just got some from a fellow puff member, cant wait to rest and try them!!


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Of the sticks in your photo, I'd have to say the L-40 is the one I would want the most.
> 
> :welcome: to Puff!


I agree they are wonderful cigars. Enjoy. Like Tobias, I have been looking to L-40 without success.


----------



## Gamat4 (Mar 3, 2013)

Do the FFP get better with age? I have two boxes of 2013 FFP, I am wondering how long they can age before going bad.


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

Gamat4 said:


> Do the FFP get better with age? I have two boxes of 2013 FFP, I am wondering how long they can age before going bad.


Yeah I will take a box off your hands so you don't get stuck with them 2013 you say...
OK...Cigars don't go bad they my get mellow over time say 2-5 years and even longer,try one every year to see any changes. But I will take any off your hands if you like.:smoke:


----------



## Gamat4 (Mar 3, 2013)

The Wolverine said:


> Yeah I will take a box off your hands so you don't get stuck with them 2013 you say...
> OK...Cigars don't go bad they my get mellow over time say 2-5 years and even longer,try one every year to see any changes. But I will take any off your hands if you like.:smoke:


I know you would, it took me a long time to get these. I'm like you, there fantastic!


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

:tu


----------



## jcruz (Aug 10, 2013)

I also have 7 L40's that I'm willing to sell or trade.


----------



## JJ3 (Jun 25, 2013)

jcruz said:


> I also have 7 L40's that I'm willing to sell or trade.


Great stash. How much for one L40?


----------



## ichett (Apr 5, 2013)

jcruz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a new member on here and was recently introduced to the Liga Privada line by a good friend of mine. Ever since I tried my first Dirty Rat, and Flying Pig, I was hooked! Probably one of the best cigars I've ever tried.
> 
> ...


Wow! Where did you find the no. 9 pig? I've been looking for one everywhere. Would be interested in selling me one or trade?


----------



## Chrishorsley13 (Jun 15, 2013)

Interested to know where to pick some up myself


----------



## ebbo (Mar 13, 2013)

The LPs are some great smokes. I lucked into 4 flying pigs at the b&m last week. Good day.


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

I would definitely buy or trade L40s or anything else there if you want @jcruz


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

How the heck did you get the no 9 pigs, it's alright you don't have to tell me, no,but seriously, how did you get them.


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

I've read so much about these, but unfortunately, there is not a B&M in the entire state of Utah that sells them (according to the B&M I frequent). Apparently the company will not ship them to a B&M unless sales are over $X and Utah isn't exactly crawling with cigar smokers. 

I was in Albuquerque earlier this week on business and stopped into a cigar bar near UNM. They had some so I bought one. Will fire it up after it's rested in my humi for a few weeks.


----------



## _LURK_ (Aug 26, 2013)

Awesome set you have right there. I really wanna try and FFP and the L40. 

There's only 2 b&m locally that actually sells LPs and it's a 30 minute drive each way. I'm just waiting for the day that I cruise in there and they tell me they have some of these in stock, only to buy more than what I can afford and get an earful by the girlfriend. lol


----------



## chRONIC (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello I am new to cigars ( about 6 months) and quit a 17 year cigarette habit. I absolutely love cigars. When I started I thought I would like mild sticks, well that lasted about 2 days when I tried a Liga 9. Wow what a smoke!! Now I buy them as much as I can along with a lot of other different sticks. But always wanted to try the ferel flying pig and the dirty rat. Well I stopped by my local B&M and guess what I found. They had one of each left so I snatched em up. Along with a oliva melanio maduro and a fuente 858. (That's my go to daily smoke). Not a bad day at the B&M.


----------



## chRONIC (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello I am new to cigars ( about 6 months) and quit a 17 year cigarette habit. I absolutely love cigars. When I started I thought I would like mild sticks, well that lasted about 2 days when I tried a Liga 9. Wow what a smoke!! Now I buy them as much as I can along with a lot of other different sticks. But always wanted to try the ferel flying pig and the dirty rat. Well I stopped by my local B&M and guess what I found. They had one of each left so I snatched em up. Along with a oliva melanio maduro and a fuente 858. (That's my go to daily smoke). Not a bad day at the B&M.
View attachment 45686


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

chRONIC said:


> Hello I am new to cigars ( about 6 months) and quit a 17 year cigarette habit. I absolutely love cigars. When I started I thought I would like mild sticks, well that lasted about 2 days when I tried a Liga 9. Wow what a smoke!! Now I buy them as much as I can along with a lot of other different sticks. But always wanted to try the ferel flying pig and the dirty rat. Well I stopped by my local B&M and guess what I found. They had one of each left so I snatched em up. Along with a oliva melanio maduro and a fuente 858. (That's my go to daily smoke). Not a bad day at the B&M.
> View attachment 45686


Nice score!!


----------



## Passprotection (Jan 28, 2013)

chRONIC said:


> Hello I am new to cigars ( about 6 months) and quit a 17 year cigarette habit. I absolutely love cigars. When I started I thought I would like mild sticks, well that lasted about 2 days when I tried a Liga 9. Wow what a smoke!! Now I buy them as much as I can along with a lot of other different sticks. But always wanted to try the ferel flying pig and the dirty rat. Well I stopped by my local B&M and guess what I found. They had one of each left so I snatched em up. Along with a oliva melanio maduro and a fuente 858. (That's my go to daily smoke). Not a bad day at the B&M.
> View attachment 45686


Nice! Wish the B&M's around here had LP's.


----------



## chRONIC (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## willyzhere (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice! Enjoy! I'm hoping to try one of these in the near future. The Flying Pigs are a beautiful cigar.


----------



## chRONIC (Sep 11, 2013)

I know they look great. I wanna smoke em soooo bad but this is my first time seeing them in person in the 6 months I've been smoking. Might smoke the rat and save the pig when I win my fantasy football league!! Lol


----------



## chRONIC (Sep 11, 2013)

My problem is I just smoke any cigar I feel like smoking. I have never saved one for special occasions or anything like that. Is that bad? Like just last night I smoked an Opus X cause it was just sitting in my humidor and I was like ok you're up. I really want to start stashing some of these Ligas thou. I see people's stashes on this site and my mouth waters. I mean some guys have like 6 boxes of #9 pigs!! How the hell do u get those??!!?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Gentlemen,

I am 100% certain this is completely innocent, but we do have a rule prohibiting such transactions in open forum. Everyone gains access to the trading forums after 90 days and 100 posts. What you do in PM is your own business, but please refrain from doing this going forward.

Thanks for your understanding. Carry on.



jcruz said:


> I also have 7 L40's that I'm willing to sell or trade.





JJ3 said:


> Great stash. How much for one L40?





ichett said:


> Wow! Where did you find the no. 9 pig? I've been looking for one everywhere. Would be interested in selling me one or trade?





JKlavins said:


> I would definitely buy or trade L40s or anything else there if you want @jcruz


----------



## chRONIC (Sep 11, 2013)

I think I'm gonna cave in and kill this Dirty Rat!!


----------



## chRONIC (Sep 11, 2013)

Ok so I just finished the Dirty Rat and let me tell you it was my favorite smoke next to the Liga 9. It was perfect for taking a nice walk and just puffing away. The spice smacked me in the face the min I lite it up. The sweet notes where terrific. It was so complex I couldn't pick out all the notes but it was perfect!! Def will buy this again when I see them.


----------



## chRONIC (Sep 11, 2013)

View attachment 80384
View attachment 80385


----------



## SigMike (Jul 9, 2013)

What a score today for this noob! I just remodeled my top shelf in the humi. I picked up all of these today between two stops checking out two newer B&M's I have been to only once. I have had Undercrowns before and the Black Markets, but the others I have not.

Question: I see people using "ROTT" , while I don't know what it stands for, I know it means to smoke without rest...Do the Pigs fall into a ROTT smoke or should I let it rest. I am excited to try one for the first time along with the other Privadas.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Right Off The Truck

They are ready to smoke so long as the RH is good to go. When I get anything that is supposed to be ready to smoke, even Padrons, I put them in a ziploc with a hygro for a few hours to see where Im at before lighting up. If they are ready, all the better, If not they go in the humi. For how long depends on where they were at when I got them.


----------

